# How to turn herbs into powder



## misfities (Apr 5, 2015)

I have a bunch of nettle leaf and though I'm able to grind it pretty well in a coffee grinder, I'm wondering if there's a way to turn it to powder. Or, in general, to turn any herbs into powder to use as colorants/additives.


----------



## boyago (Apr 5, 2015)

I guess it depends on your coffee grinder (and the herbs) but I blast away on mine and get pretty **** powdery. If I feel like going crazy I move onto my mortor and pestle and things get a little finer but not much as my grinder has done a really good job already.


----------



## Seawolfe (Apr 5, 2015)

I usually dry my herbs in the dehydrator then I grind up with my coffee/ spice grinder, and then sieve the powder out through a fine sieve. I use either a big tea ball or one witha handle. What's left in the sieve is the coarse grind that I use for other things.


----------



## Lindy (Apr 5, 2015)

I like the Mortar & Pestle


----------



## misfities (Apr 5, 2015)

Sometimes old school is the best way. I'll give it a shot with mortar and pestle.


----------

